# Is there anywhere to get help?



## YoungMilitarySpouse (Apr 9, 2009)

I guess I've read too many romance novels in my lifetime. I believed in love and thought leaving everything to marry my husband and start a wonderful life with him was going to bring me...well, us...happiness for a lifetime. Tomorrow is our one year anniversary and it just seems more like a disappointing day than anything since we've been planning on a divorce. I let college, the people I were staying with, and pretty much everything to follow him around with his military job. I have no money, no car, no college degree, and no hope right now. 
Where can I get help? Can I get tuition assistance to live in college dorms? Can I get housing assistance? What can I do?


----------



## KMDillon (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes you can get housing assistance. You first have to apply and get accepted to the college then contact their office of financial aid and they'll take you from there.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I dont really understand why you cant get assistance from him. i dont know exactly how alimony works, but i had always thought that in divorce you would get something. is that not the case?


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

The short answer to your question is, YES. Start talking to college admissions' offices, and don't leave out the possibility of a junior or community college for 2 years as a much less expensive start on your education. If you are willing to work part-time and go to school part-time, and live with roommates, those 2 years can be very productive! Grab the bull by the horns and give it all you've got. There will be plenty of time for the serious and hard work of marriage once you have established financial stability and independence for yoursel. good luck


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not too sure on the specifics with the US army but i do know that their are welfare procedures in place for spouses of soldiers who are in the midst of a breakup.

There is an obligation on your husband to support you financially while you readust. After all essentially you were in the military too. On the bright side the army has procedures for alimony that give much less wiggle room than if he were in a civillian job.

So my advice is get your financial situation sorted then the divorce and then figure out what to do next.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

If you're still married and especially if you are living on base, consider going to the base chaplin and talk to them...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------

